# Is this website legit?



## lMRlAsura (Apr 27, 2019)

Just got the money in hands, so I just want to know before buying an R4i Gold 3DS Plus for myself.

Is the website Nds-card safe to buy on it?


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes it is safe.


----------



## PrometheusG. (Apr 28, 2019)

nds-card.com or nds-card.net ? which is the official?


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 28, 2019)

Both.


----------



## lMRlAsura (Apr 28, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Yes it is safe.



Thanks, Alex, for the answer.


----------



## PrometheusG. (Apr 28, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Both.


thank you!


----------



## Costello (Apr 29, 2019)

I can't help it... _R4i Gold 3DS Plus_ ? lol
surely there must be a better option


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 29, 2019)

Costello said:


> I can't help it... _R4i Gold 3DS Plus_ ? lol
> surely there must be a better option


But this card is a good option


----------



## larrypretty (Apr 30, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> But this card is a good option


Yes, R4i gold 3ds plus is indeed a good flashcard, No Timebomb, good game compatibility and pre-flashed NTRboot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PrometheusG. said:


> nds-card.com or nds-card.net ? which is the official?


I only found this https://nds-card.com/ and https://www.nx-card.com, but can't open nds-card.net.


----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 30, 2019)

nds-card.com is nds-card.net


----------

